# Error when rebuilding kernel



## Ion Vasile (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I tried to rebuild the kernel and I ran into the error displayed here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any ideas what this might be about. I verified and I do have the source code file genassym.c in the location specified there.

Thanks,
J


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2017)

The error isn't about a missing file, the error is about a bad argument. What version of FreeBSD? Where did you get the source code from? And what's in /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf?


----------



## Ion Vasile (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

I managed to fix this, it appeared that I have copied the source files for the FreeBSD version 10 while I was using version 11.1. After fetching the right files and editing the configuration file I was able to get this done.

Thanks for the reply


----------

